# Too much Exposure??



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

This may have been covered before, and if so - forgive me. 

I'm just wondering how many of you feel. As I've been perusing (drooling) over some of the photos, I can't help but wonder if I would want that information on the internet - given the fears surrounding the coming administration. Personally, I have a few hand guns and a shotgun, so no big deal. If I had a large collection, especially including some potential ban weapons I don't think I would want to make that information public.

What do y'all think?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

"The Administration" already knows what guns I have. I'd be more concerned with thieves.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That possibility is certainly an area of concern. I don't have any to show though so it is not a problem for me. :watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

MLB said:


> "The Administration" already knows what guns I have. I'd be more concerned with thieves.


Yup.

My black rifle was bought though an internet dealer and then picked up at a FFL, so there's already a paper trail. If there is a ban, and that ban includes confiscation and does not grandfather in guns already owned, then the "gun collectors" will be able to track me down, pictures or not.

I'm not too concerned with thieves trolling the internet looking for targets. I'm just a first name on an internet forum and my house and firearms are pretty secure. And if the guns did get stolen, oh well, they're just replaceable material objects and it's not like they are family heirlooms. We have insurance, I'd get more.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, I'm not worried about it getting to the pont of confiscation. Either way, all of my guns have a paper trail anyways.


----------



## Shelby (Nov 13, 2008)

Good thoughts, all.

I'll be posting a photo of my collection, once I have more of a collection...<G> I think I'll only include those with a paper trail. Ya just never know!!

Cheers,


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man...You're making me make a coffee mess all over my desk and monitor. Paranoid much? It's the Oh God they're going to ban everything frame of mind that has prices so high that you can't afford anything and God help you if you're at a gun show.

Power shifted today and I didn't hear of any bans while he walked over to the White House. Even if the dems wanted a ban it would take a while and no one is going to do anything with a slumped economy. 

Being people sell guns person to person all the time if the gov. wanted to round up everything it's pretty easy to say too late G man. I sold them all at a flea market :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:

AS to thieves..Good luck. There's always someone in this house and they are not going to carry a gun safe out if they could find it unoccupied. Come in when anyone's home and that can be dealt with then.

So..go on..Show em all! 

psst.You can see a couple of those "black rifles" of mine in the photo gallery on this site. I think I still have my 1911's posted too. so not you owe me some gun pics. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Thieves? If they've seen the same pictures I have here, they would be absolutly insane to try to break in. I'd see it more as a "theft protection system"


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah most guns have paper trails anyway, but I think we may be ok. I lost all mine in a lake.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

If you stop over I still won't show them to you!


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Guns? I thought this was a GUM forum! (I like spearmint myself...) ;$


----------

